# Sin Bin



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

How about we have a sticky and when mods ban someone their name gets put down.

Just so us simple folk know what's going on?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

GTT said:


> How about we have a sticky and when mods ban someone their name gets put down.
> 
> Just so us simple folk know what's going on?


 Like in the local paper with the 'In Court Today' article... good read that


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

bit like the death notices you use to have at the back of newspapers


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

The wall of shame, I like it.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Plus all the fake accounts they've used after getting banned lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Good idea but I doubt mods will go for it.

It would be even better IMO if in that sticky there would be username followed by the reason why they got banned.

But again it will never happen.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Can someone tag Sparkey in, I don't know how to do it on my phone


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

@Sparkey


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sparkey said:


> @Sparkey


 Ho ho ho it's santa


----------

